
Ask HN: How do you keep up writing for your blog? - type0
please share any special tricks if you have any
======
vtomole
Not a special trick: it's easier to write as if the target audience is you
instead of other people. I'm motivated to write what I would like to read.
Since I like studying quantum computing, i've slowly moved from posting the
writings to Wikipedia
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Vtomole](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Vtomole))
instead of my blog ([https://vtomole.com/](https://vtomole.com/)).

~~~
type0
Good advice, essentially treating it as a journal for learning experiences but
that can get tiresome after a while ones can get demotivated by "self" as an
audience. To me it was always easier to write if I imagined I write for
coworker or some specific type of person in mind e.g beginner to some
technology but that is familiar with other stack etc. It's easy to get
bikeshedded or go out on the yak shaving journey if you maintain the blog site
but then again the lack of control with configured solutions can become
irritating.

------
type0
I knew one colleague used to be very proficient at blogs but the trouble was
after a while he would loose interest and start a new one on the new subject,
new domain and everything. With time he had several blogs on subjects
unrelated but mostly all abandoned. I don't even know what could have been
done about this kind of trap, but one thing I learned that starting a blog on
a new hobby that you might not enjoy after couple of years is not the way to
go.

------
muzani
My blogging is basically me just explaining to myself what I recently learned.
People seem to prefer raw note dumps over words and opinions.

------
arthtyagi
I just make small notes for interesting stuff ( usually tech related ) I've
done in the past or really want to be doing in the foreseeable future. And I
just get on with the best I can.

~~~
type0
I have done that but those ultimately never assemble into anything coherent.
It was always easier to write if I had some goal in mind whatever that may be

------
kleer001
It's not a blog, but in writing my novel nothing gets me writing down the
words like an hour timer and starting after my morning exercise (or 30
minutes).

